# Could it be possible I'm....



## X4biddenxLustX (Apr 9, 2009)

In early february I came down with a horrendous case of strep throat. Had to do 2 rounds of 2 different antibiotics (Penicillin first and then Keflex) and wait at least 2 more weeks to fully get better. I'm on the Nuvaring form of bc and have never really had any issues with it. I know that antibiotics can interfere with the effectiveness of bc, but I wasn't sure not even the doctors I had seen if it would affect the Nuvaring cause it wasn't something I had to take orally. I got a bit of spotting that lasted for not even a day while on the Penicillin. But on the Keflex about a few days after taking it...I had a full blown period. 12 days and heavy as hell, TMI I know I know, sorry. Plus I was sick on top of that. But during the time I had been taking the Penicillin I had been having sex with no protection several times with the same guy (bad, I know.) 

The way I use the nuvaring is leave the ring in for the 3 weeks, and instead of taking it out after that 3rd week and going ring free for a week to get a period, I just put a new one in immediately. I'll do this so I'll have a period every 2 - 3 months instead of every month and have never had a problem doing it that way. The doctor I actually seen at Planned Parenthood actually recommended that to me as an option as I have BAD periods. Well my insurance is lame and won't let me do that so there will be months where I will go without a new ring for almost a week and in that time I usually get my period. There was an issue in March with my insurance and I went without putting a new ring in, just kept my old ring in til I got a refill of a new one for a little under a week. I didn't get a period at all. No spotting, nothing. Just some cramping, which I thought would lead to a period...but nope nothing.

And lately I've been experiencing even more frequent cramping, and omg my boobs are sooo sore! And my nipples ugh hurt so bad TMI again I know! I haven't been feeling well either. I'm also noticing a change in my discharge also. Idk, something just seems so off right now about this situation. I usually experience all of that during my TOTM or just right before it.  I'm super scared that I might be....you know the p word. Ugh don't even want to say it right now. 

I would take a test from the drugstore but idk if it would be too early to tell? I don't want to get all happy cause it's negative....and then later on a few weeks later find out it's otherwise. I'm just trying hard to not completely freak out over this. I just can't get it off my mind. I know I could get a blood test done at the doctors but Idk...I'm just so freaked out about this.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 9, 2009)

Let me be honest...I have read a lot of your posts....and I personally think you need to see a professional doctor and get yourself checked out. I think you have a lot going on both physically and emotionally and you probably just need to find out what exactly is going on with your body. I lot of these could be caused by the undue amount of stress you seem to have as well.

Sorry I have no advice on what you should do about this problem but I think all the things you are asking in this post and others are best left evaluated by a doctor...

I truly hope you get to feeling better soon.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Apr 9, 2009)

Ugh, I know. I just HATE going to doctors. I've been to way too many doctor's visits for both my parents for this past year. All I hear from them is bad news. Plus most of them ones I have encountered besides my ophthalmologist are assholes. So I've been very reluctant to seeing any kind of doctor even when I got sick in Feb. I had to force myself to go cause of how bad the pain was. 

I'm going to give Planned Parenthood tomorrow morning a call since I'm heading out to my mom's work (the Planned Parenthood downtown here is just a few buildings down from her work place). Hopefully they can take me in without an appointment. I'm pretty sure I'm due for a pap smear soon anyways and that could be an excuse to go. Maybe they'll be more helpful than my last gyna. 

I honestly think that 95% of my health problems are attributed to stress. I'm ALWAYS stressing out over something. My therapist and I are trying to work on it but I haven't had any lucky so far. There has just been too much change within the last year of my life (graduating highschool, starting a job, deciding what I want to do career wise, my parent's failing health, etc.) that I just am not coping with very well. I've never had this many physical problems in a period of time other than now.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 9, 2009)

people would be surprised....Stress can wreck havoc on your health...My first husband died of cancer and I tell you the stress of it all had me sick every single week....Hopefully you, your doctor and therapist can get to the root of your health issues so you can get to feeling better.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm very sorry about your first husband hun. 

My mom would have these sharp pains in her sides for years and no one could figure out what was wrong with her. She went in for numerous tests and spent a ton of money on them and they would all come out normal. Time went by and she started to realize that she was making herself sick all the time through stress. She worried about her family constantly like I am doing now, and this drama she was having with my dad's sister. She started to let loose and stopped caring so much about the stupid little things that would bug her and the pains went away. 

I think I get this constant worrying from her. She always tells me that I'm too much like her in that aspect. I think I kind of always looked stressed too. At work my one manager is always like stop worrying, it's okay, there is no need to rush. And everytime he tells me this I won't even be realizing that I'm freaking out or look like I'm about to freak out. I just can't wait til my therapist calls me to set up our next appointment. Our next session which was suppose to be this Monday was canceled as she couldn't come in =[


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 9, 2009)

I use nuva ring and sometimes i keep the old ring in longer than the 3 weeks (sometimes i will leave it in a day or so longer by accident - save according to my doctor as the meds should wear out and it will be part of my "period week"). however if i do leave it longer than i should, i notice my period is sometimes off - like really light, late, or both.
but if it is in more than three weeks, you are not protected by it, just something to keep in mind.
i always was told antibotics do not affect it since it is not taken orally but i much rather be safe than sorry
it will be better for your situation to stay calm and see a doctor asap.


----------



## MACLovin (Apr 9, 2009)

Maybe try one of those early results tests? At least so you're not freaking out and stressing even more. If you can't make it to Planned parenthood or the doctor's office maybe it would ease your mind a little bit. 

Hope everything is alright.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *X4biddenxLustX* 

 
_In early february I came down with a horrendous case of strep throat. Had to do 2 rounds of 2 different antibiotics (Penicillin first and then Keflex) and wait at least 2 more weeks to fully get better. I'm on the Nuvaring form of bc and have never really had any issues with it. I know that antibiotics can interfere with the effectiveness of bc, but I wasn't sure not even the doctors I had seen if it would affect the Nuvaring cause it wasn't something I had to take orally. I got a bit of spotting that lasted for not even a day while on the Penicillin. But on the Keflex about a few days after taking it...I had a full blown period. 12 days and heavy as hell, TMI I know I know, sorry. Plus I was sick on top of that. But during the time I had been taking the Penicillin I had been having sex with no protection several times with the same guy (bad, I know.) 

The way I use the nuvaring is leave the ring in for the 3 weeks, and instead of taking it out after that 3rd week and going ring free for a week to get a period, I just put a new one in immediately. I'll do this so I'll have a period every 2 - 3 months instead of every month and have never had a problem doing it that way. The doctor I actually seen at Planned Parenthood actually recommended that to me as an option as I have BAD periods. Well my insurance is lame and won't let me do that so there will be months where I will go without a new ring for almost a week and in that time I usually get my period. There was an issue in March with my insurance and I went without putting a new ring in, just kept my old ring in til I got a refill of a new one for a little under a week. I didn't get a period at all. No spotting, nothing. Just some cramping, which I thought would lead to a period...but nope nothing.

And lately I've been experiencing even more frequent cramping, and omg my boobs are sooo sore! And my nipples ugh hurt so bad TMI again I know! I haven't been feeling well either. I'm also noticing a change in my discharge also. Idk, something just seems so off right now about this situation. I usually experience all of that during my TOTM or just right before it.  I'm super scared that I might be....you know the p word. Ugh don't even want to say it right now. 

I would take a test from the drugstore but idk if it would be too early to tell? I don't want to get all happy cause it's negative....and then later on a few weeks later find out it's otherwise. I'm just trying hard to not completely freak out over this. I just can't get it off my mind. I know I could get a blood test done at the doctors but Idk...I'm just so freaked out about this._

 

Yes, you defiantly need to go to the OB.  I go and I use to dread it too, but I did find one that I feel totally comfortable talking with about the female situations.  Now, it's like going to have my teeth cleaned.  I am in an out as fast as a drive up service.


----------



## panther27 (Apr 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_people would be surprised....Stress can wreck havoc on your health...My first husband died of cancer and I tell you the stress of it all had me sick every single week....Hopefully you, your doctor and therapist can get to the root of your health issues so you can get to feeling better._

 
Ita,get yourself checked out,stress kills


----------



## Okami08 (Apr 10, 2009)

I also recommend trying to find a good gyno who can answer questions like, "What should I do if I get put on antibiotics?"  I had an allergic reaction to my allergy shots and the ER gave me Prednisone.  I wasn't sure if it would interact with my birth control pills, so I asked the ER doc, who told me twice that it wouldn't interact at all, then looked at my BF and said, "You might want to use an alternate method of protection for the next week or so."  I could have strangled that doctor right there.

So I asked my fantastic, wonderful gyno about it, and when she didn't know off the top of her head, she both researched it and then went to consult with another gyno, and came back and told me that both her research and her colleague said that, no, there would be no interaction and it wouldn't cause me to start my period early, get spot bleeding, or diminish the efficacy of the actual "birth control" effect of the pills.   

NuvaRing's site isn't terribly helpful, but they do say this:

"Certain drugs and herbal supplements may interact with combined hormonal contraceptives to make them less effective in preventing pregnancy or cause an increase in breakthrough bleeding. Such drugs include rifampin, drugs used for epilepsy such as barbiturates (for example, phenobarbital), carbamazepine, and phenytoin, primidone, topiramate, phenylbutazone, modafinil, and some drugs used for HIV such as ritonavir. Pregnancies and breakthrough bleeding have been reported by users of combined hormonal contraceptives who also used the herbal supplement St. John’s Wort. You may need to use a nonhormonal method of contraception during any cycle in which you take drugs that can make oral contraceptives less effective. Be sure to tell your health care provider if you are taking or start taking any other medications, including nonprescription products or herbal products while using NuvaRing."

and 

"What happens if I miss a menstrual period when I’m using NuvaRing?
If you miss a menstrual period you must consider the possibility that you are pregnant, especially if:
You miss a period and NuvaRing was out for more than 3 hours during the 3 weeks of ring use
You miss a period and waited longer than 1 week to insert a new ring
You have followed the instructions and you miss 2 periods in a row
You have left NuvaRing in place for longer than 4 weeks
If you know or suspect you are pregnant, do not use NuvaRing. See your doctor as soon as possible."

and

"What should I do if I keep NuvaRing in for too long?
If NuvaRing has been left in for more than 3 weeks (but less than 4 weeks), remove it immediately and insert a new ring after a 1-week ring-free break.
If NuvaRing has been left in place for more than 4 weeks, you may not be adequately protected from pregnancy and must check to be sure you are not pregnant. If you are not pregnant, insert a new NuvaRing. You must use an extra method of birth control (such as condoms or spermicide) until you have used the new NuvaRing for 7 days in a row. If you know or suspect you may be pregnant, do not use NuvaRing. See your doctor as soon as possible."

As to what to do, though, I'd just get it over with - call Planned Parenthood and get a blood test to determine pregnancy, that way you know for sure and if it comes back saying you're not pregnant, you can stop stressing over it.  I don't think it's worth it, in terms of your health, to do over the counter tests that may not work because it's too early, or because your hormones are being affected by the NuvaRing.  Since you're prone to stressing, if you use one of those, even if it comes up not pregnant, you could (and if you're like some people I know, still would) be worrying over whether it was too early, or wrong, or having possibly done it wrong and gotten a false negative.  For the sake of your health, you might as well get the blood test and be done with the uncertainty either way.


----------



## pink_lily82 (Apr 10, 2009)

I think it would be a good idea to get a blood test at a doctor's office to make sure. A blood test will show results 1-2 weeks after ovulation. There are no research studies showing significant interactions between Nuvaring and the antibiotics you were taking. Though leaving it in for too long might be a problem. Sorry if this makes you even more stressed out! 

A side note, stress does affect people in strange ways. I've been stressed out about finding a job, paying back my 120k loans for pharmacy school, studying for the board exams, etc... It's been messing up my sleep cycle, my mood levels, and causing horrible headaches for months. Crazy how it can make someone physically ill.

This is a tough and scary situation and I hope everything works out for you.


----------



## User38 (Apr 10, 2009)

I too think you need a Doctor's opinion on your different health issues.  Do get blood work and try to rest and relax more.  Stress does make us sick or kills us, but don't blame stress for your health before you get a full checkup.  Relax and seek a professional's help... don't think you can outguess your body


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Apr 10, 2009)

Thank you sooo much ladies! You all are so wonderful!

I think as of now, the Planned Parenthoods here welcome walk ins everyday. They are open tomorrow I'm pretty sure and I will call them up (damn work, takes up so much of my time! plus I have no privacy to make phone calls about things like this...) and ask for sure. It use to be Wednesday only for walk ins and the rest would have to be appointments. But it seems as if they have changed that now and you can even get your bc delivered to you!! My dad is off on Mondays, and I NEED to go to PPH asap. 

Yeah I had thought that the OTC test kits would be a waste of money and time. Since IF I am preggo, there may not be enough hormone in my urine to show up on the tests even if I do it first thing in the morning. Plus those things are ridiculously expensive and I don't need people at my new job to start talking. 

I wished I had a good gyna to go to. I had a gyna but I have found her to be uncaring and totally unconcerned about any problems I am telling her that I am having. Not someone I want to be going to. So the search begins but as for now it'll be PPH. It's super difficult cause they have to be close to where I live since I have to walk everywhere, accept my insurance and not be an ass. 

And yeah from what I understand certain medications and things like antibiotics affect your stomach when it comes to digestion which is why it may reduce the effectiveness of oral contraceptives. But the nuvaring is an intravaginal form of bc. It was just weird that I just suddenly gotten a full blown period about a few days after I started taking the Keflex for strep throat. It could be very well just from the fact that I was sick and my body wasn't in the best shape. I had asked several of the doctors/nurses I had seen if it would affect it and no one could give me a definitive answer. 

All the symptoms I'm experiencing are very similiar to me being PMSy which are very similiar to pregnancy symptoms. On top of that I'm getting headaches, my eyes are sore, my muscles are super sore. But that could be explained by me starting my job and just being worn out. I keep getting told by my mom that I literally MAKE myself sick sometimes. I cannot handle stress well at all, I freak out all the time. I'm never relaxed seriously. I need to chill lol!


----------

